# Anaheim Arsenal fall late against Idaho Stampede



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jermareo Davidson led the Idaho Stampede with 24 points and collected 10 rebounds as they held on to defeat the Anaheim Arsenal 98-97. The Arsenal rallied in the fourth quarter, outscoring the Stampede 24-18 to bring the game within one, but were unable to break through the tough Stampede defense. 
The Arsenal controlled the boards against the Stampede for the second night in a row, but the stampede defense was able to control the Arsenal offense. Brent Petway ended with 3 blocks as he helped the Stampede limit the Arsenal threat. 

"We played hard until the final second, we played a little sloppy in the beginning and came up just short," Arsenal head coach Sam Vincent noted.

James White led the Arsenal with 23 points while Marcus Campbell led with 12 rebounds. The Arsenal will wrap up their home stand tomorrow against the Utah Flash at 3:00 p.m. at the Anaheim Convention Center.

The Arsenal encourages you to not just watch the game, but to be a part of it! Ask about opportunities to play on the court, sing the national anthem, and perform at halftime. Call (714) 635-2255 or visit anaheimarsenal.com.


----------

